# If you could have written only one classical work...?



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

...which one would you choose?

I'm borrowing the idea from the "_*If you could have written only one symphony......*_" thread.

My choice would be *Stravinsky's* "*Rite of Spring*".
So unique, so fascinating musical universe, fresh as ever...


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

That's an answer I can share, I love Stravinsky, but I'll go with something more classical: piano concerto n.20 by Mozart. Sublime and tragic at the same time. Beethoven's favorite. Very "pre-romantic".


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast (Jun 3, 2020)

Le Grand Macabre by Ligeti. I'm not a big opera fan, but I'm always excited to find out what modern and adventurous composers do with the most natural of instruments, that is, the voice. And how they deal (in the case of opera) with the narrative aspects of these works. Ligeti never wrote another opera, but if I could have written Le Grand Macabre, that means I have the means to write another opera. So I'd write the opera that Ligeti never could or never wanted to write.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Verdi'-Don Carlo, the greatest of al his work.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I would want my compositions in my own style. That said when I'm listening to the Dies Irae from Mozart's Requiem I often think I wish I could compose something like that!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Mahler's Third Symphony


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

The Magic Flute, then I could sue Canada for stealing it for their national anthem


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

The Bach B minor Mass.


----------



## Clloydster (Apr 19, 2021)

There isn't an ounce of musical ability within me, but were there, I would love for it to have been Clloydster's 9th Symphony rather than Beethoven's.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I always wanted to be a composer, but I couldn't. If somehow it was possible for me to change the past so that I could study music since an early age so that now I could create proper music, I would like to have written not one but many works by myself, including pieces that I partly composed in my mind such as an "Europe" violin concerto, a sinfonietta, an opera about some chinese epic, a vangelian overture, and a symphony in B minor nicknamed "Malefica".


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

tdc said:


> That said when I'm listening to the Dies Irae from Mozart's Requiem I often think I wish I could compose something like that!


Apparently Count Franz von Walsegg agreed with me! Ba dum boom ching!


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Wellington's Victory. Say what you want, it paid the bills.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Bwv 1080 said:


> The Magic Flute, then I could sue Canada for stealing it for their national anthem


Never noticed the similarity before, and had to google it. But I do recall thinking the March of the Priests sounded strangely patriotic  I doubt you'd be successful in court.


----------



## Agamenon (Apr 22, 2019)

Tristan und Isolde. After this, to die.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Never noticed the similarity before, and had to google it. But I do recall thinking the March of the Priests sounded strangely patriotic  I doubt you'd be successful in court.


I think at least they would cede me Saskatchewan


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Beethoven’s Grosse Fuge.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Allerius said:


> I always wanted to be a composer, but I couldn't. If somehow it was possible for me to change the past so that I could study music since an early age so that now I could create proper music, I would like to have written not one but many works by myself, including pieces that I partly composed in my mind such as an "Europe" violin concerto, a sinfonietta, an opera about some chinese epic, a vangelian overture, and a symphony in B minor nicknamed "Malefica".


You can start now. It's never too late to write good music. Please do that for yourself. You don't need to know everything.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

tdc said:


> Apparently Count Franz von Walsegg agreed with me! Ba dum boom ching!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH. :lol: I've read he had apparently bought and performed it taking the credit, then it was published with Mozart's name and he felt so embarassed ahahahaha. Mozart's last joke.


----------

